# Covers and skins for the Touch and Fire



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I wonder how long it will take Oberon Design (and other companies) to come up with covers for the new devices.  I do hope Oberon will produce a TOUCH cover in my favourite Celtic Hounds design.

After the new year I will get to spend many happy (indecisive) hours deciding on a new skin also.  I'm not sure how much real fun that will be.  There are usually just too many choices!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The new devices are so light I kind of feel like an Oberon Cover would overwhelm them. . . at least as currently designed.  A slip case might be nice though. . . .

I pre-ordered the Fire and do need to decide on a case or cover.  There are limited options available on Amazon as yet, though it looks like there are some others coming soon . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oberon doesn't get their device until everybody else does.. Normally it takes them about 3-4 weeks after it's shipped to post new covers.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Vera Bradley's ereader sleeve will work for the Fire..

http://www.verabradley.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=ereader

:: whistles herself into picking one or two up ::


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I preordered 2 of the Touch and a purple lighted cover for me, a brown one for my son. With the K3, I had to send back my lighted cover because the lighting just wasn't even enough for me. The pictures of the KT lighted cover look like the design is much better and the light more even over the screen.



I'm very interested to see how it is powered. The product page says it is form fitted, no hinges. You just push the Kindle into the formed cover. I hope it holds it securely enough.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Tatiana said:


> I wonder how long it will take Oberon Design (and other companies) to come up with covers for the new devices. I do hope Oberon will produce a TOUCH cover in my favourite Celtic Hounds design.
> 
> After the new year I will get to spend many happy (indecisive) hours deciding on a new skin also. I'm not sure how much real fun that will be. There are usually just too many choices!


Oberon posted a statement on Facebook saying that they will definitely be making covers for the new devices and that they are, for the first time, going to make them available for pre-order:

Here is the statement:

"Attention all my Kindle fans who are excited about the new releases. A decision as been made. For the first time we are going to allow PRE ORDERS.. that is right.. we will be adding a PRE ORDER page within the next few weeks for these covers. WE ASK YOU PLEASE NOT CALL OR EMAIL THE OFFICE REGARDING THE NEW COVERS. I can tell you everything you need to know (or that we know here) when we get multiple calls and emails on this is slows up everything, we are very small so please ask here first and no I do NOT know the designs and colors yet (lets get that one out of the way .. LOL)"


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a cover for my K2 that allows me to prop it up when reading.  I purchased a Kindle touch and will wait until someone offers a cover that I can prop up.  My wife has a K3 and when we go out to eat she props her k3 against her purse but since I don't carry a purse I need a cover that will do the same thing.

John


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

DD said:


> Oberon posted a statement on Facebook saying that they will definitely be making covers for the new devices and that they are, for the first time, going to make them available for pre-order:
> 
> Here is the statement:
> 
> "Attention all my Kindle fans who are excited about the new releases. A decision as been made. For the first time we are going to allow PRE ORDERS.. that is right.. we will be adding a PRE ORDER page within the next few weeks for these covers. WE ASK YOU PLEASE NOT CALL OR EMAIL THE OFFICE REGARDING THE NEW COVERS. I can tell you everything you need to know (or that we know here) when we get multiple calls and emails on this is slows up everything, we are very small so please ask here first and no I do NOT know the designs and colors yet (lets get that one out of the way .. LOL)"


Yay! Thanks for sharing DD ! Good thing I already know which one I'm going for, lol


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Tatiana said:


> I wonder how long it will take Oberon Design (and other companies) to come up with covers for the new devices. I do hope Oberon will produce a TOUCH cover in my favourite Celtic Hounds design.
> 
> After the new year I will get to spend many happy (indecisive) hours deciding on a new skin also. I'm not sure how much real fun that will be. There are usually just too many choices!


Hi Tatiana, thanks for asking

We are like everyone else. We ARE doing covers and are taking pre orders starting next month (there is an annoucement I just added to the board) we work with mock ups based on the specs given but like everyone else we have to wait for the device (we ordered this morning!) as soon as we get it we tweak it and if the specs are close to anything we have in stock it's even faster.. so we after we get the device it usually takes a week, sometimes more again depending on the specs and the amount of work involved. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask!

Ann, I also wanted to point out we have FANTASTIC sleeves and it appears the large sleeve may fit, but again until we have it in house it is hard to tell


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

i am going to hold off on the lighted cover and hope its an early special offer again   if not I will prob go oberon ad keep my k3 w/light for bedtime reading


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Timbuk2 already has their sleeves and covers for the new Kindle lineup on their site.

http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/tablet-ereader/#fits-kindle


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am thinking most current non-hinged Nook/Kindle covers might actually fit the newest editions.

There is an envelope sleeve at Nordstroms I look at every time I go into the store. It doesnt look like much online, but in person it is just wonderful. I love it in nude. The only reason I have not purchased one before now is my Kindle never really came out of its lighted cover.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lodis-astor-e-reader-case/3191468?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=137

I have several pretty covers that have caught my eye over the last few months that just never get used. I plan on holding off on buying anything else and just getting the new lighted cover from Amazon. Kinda boring but the function way over compensates. The list of covers I have that I believe will work for the new Kindles are..

Kate Spade Bella Travels for Nook

Kate Spade Pink/Orange Leather for Nook

MEdge gold page sleeve (old sleeve from Kindle 2 days)

Icon Degas Dancers rest cover


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I am thinking most current non-hinged Nook/Kindle covers might actually fit the newest editions.
> 
> There is an envelope sleeve at Nordstroms I look at every time I go into the store. It doesnt look like much online, but in person it is just wonderful. I love it in nude. The only reason I have not purchased one before now is my Kindle never really came out of its lighted cover.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lodis-astor-e-reader-case/3191468?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=137


This envelope will fit fine for the new kindles. I also have the Nook Classic Hutton envelope in both Pink and White and they fit the Nook Classic, and the K3 fine, so they would also work well with the Fire. The Touch may swim inside a little, but would also work, expecially if you prefer to read with a naked device.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Waterfield/SFBags has also put up their Kindle cases for pre-order. Doesn't appear to be anything new that I could see. They state the cases for the new Kindles should be available within two weeks of release.

http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindle-cases.php

I went ahead and ordered a Timbuk2 Slim Sleeve for both the Fire and Touch (had a 20% coupon from a previous recycle). I really like the Amazon's lighted cover for the Touch, but will wait to see if they have a KSO deal for it.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The new devices are so light I kind of feel like an Oberon Cover would overwhelm them. . . at least as currently designed. A slip case might be nice though. . . .


See, this is precisely why I need a cover. My K1 feels too insubstantial to me w/out a cover! I like having a little bulk to hold onto--and it keeps me from accidentally pressing buttons. Less of an issue on the Touch I guess, but still.  I think I'll always have a cover!

My fave, though, the bobarra covers, seem to be not made anymore. bobarra.com only lists covers through Kindle 2 for some reason.  I'll have to find a new fave non-leather cover if I upgrade, I guess!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooh, I'm glad Oberon plans to do covers for these. I love my Oberon and wouldn't want to buy any other cover.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

jd78 said:


> Timbuk2 already has their sleeves and covers for the new Kindle lineup on their site.
> 
> http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/tablet-ereader/#fits-kindle


I have a Timbuk2 plush sleeve already and love it! And thanks to you posting the link, I see they have some of the Kindle Keyboard sleeves on sale. Hmm, temptation...


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm ordering a Kindle Fire. I hadn't been able to justify the cost of a tablet before which I suspect is true of a lot of people. But for $199 why not?

A cover for it. I hadn't even thought of that. The Lodis case in black would be pretty classy though.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The new devices are so light I kind of feel like an Oberon Cover would overwhelm them. . . at least as currently designed. A slip case might be nice though. . . .
> 
> I pre-ordered the Fire and do need to decide on a case or cover. There are limited options available on Amazon as yet, though it looks like there are some others coming soon . . .


I thought that even with the K3, so yes, I think a slip cover is the way to go with the lighter models. Although I did pre order the lighted Amazon brown cover for the Touch. I have another Oberon slip cover (used with a Nook I sold yesterday) for that. Blue Hummingbirds.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Since the Fire isn't e-ink, but a computer type screen that is lighted, why would you need a case with a light?  Just wondering, I could be missing something.  And I have a Fire on order, have a sleeve that will work to start but will order a nice cover once they are all out to look at and drool over.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

knew I was missing something.  Lighted covers are for the Touch.  Duh!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

TLM said:


> knew I was missing something. Lighted covers are for the Touch. Duh!


They released too many Kindles at once... It's hard to keep them all straight right now!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I discovered last night that the "Baby" Kindle fits perfectly in a small Oberon Journal. I cut down some black heavy cardboard and slid it in the pocket, then I placed 3 pieces of Velcro in the cover (1 on the cardboard, 2 on the black leather inside). 3 pieces of Velcro on the back of my Kindle and i've got a beautiful sky blue Waterfall Kindle cover.

I also cut a piece of cardboard to go in the front pocket to protect the screen from the front button. It'd not as flat as the buttons on the Kindle covers.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Ooooooh, I love that, too!  You're giving me way too many options for covers!  I think my checkbook is hiding in self defense...


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll be ready to make cases for any of the new kindles within the next week.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess skins won't be out until they get their hands on each of them.  I'm going to order the Fire.  I've wanted a tablet for awhile but couldn't justify so much moolah.  Now it's different!  Thank you, Amazon! (I hope!)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Decal Girl already has skins for the $79 Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Decal Girl already has skins for the $79 Kindle.


I ordered mine yesterday. It has already shipped.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

jd78 said:


> I went ahead and ordered a Timbuk2 Slim Sleeve for both the Fire and Touch (had a 20% coupon from a previous recycle). I really like the Amazon's lighted cover for the Touch, but will wait to see if they have a KSO deal for it.


My Timbuk2 sleeves shipped today and I should have them by the end of the week. I'll take some pics even though they will be Touch/Fire-less.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Decal Girl already has skins for the $79 Kindle.


!!!!! Off to Decal Girl! Thanks for the heads-up, Patricia!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I ordered mine yesterday. It has already shipped.


Inquiring minds want to know; which one?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> Inquiring minds want to know; which one?


I think it's called Blue Mosaic. It's from their design library. they don't have it made up yet for the Baby K, but it should look good. Here's what it looks like on the K3.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I think it's called Blue Mosaic. It's from their design library. they don't have it made up yet for the Baby K, but it should look good. Here's what it looks like on the K3.


Oooh that's pretty, I haven't seen that one before!

I'm hoping that they'll offer custom Kindle Touch skins, I already have my combo planned out... lol! I getting the lighted cover in green & I'd like to have a matte skin made with this scrapbook paper. I also ordered this sleeve to fit the covered kindle.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice combo Cagnes!!!

It really cracks me up how we are all already planning all our accessories for our future Kindles which we won't get for so long! I already e-mailed Gelaskins to inquire about the cut out of a particular skin for the Touch...  

Which reminds me: I just wanted to let anyone interested know that Gelaskins has also already released skins for the new Kindle. Is it me, or are all those Kindle accessories makers getting faster and faster at getting their products out there??


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think I'll skin my new kindle. They're so small, that there's just not enough surface available to show off a nice skin. But a cover is a must for comfortable reading.


----------

